# Crane tips over climber breaks leg



## TREE_KILLER (Feb 9, 2013)

Not freak accident as the headline suggests...
http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2013/02/07/worker-injured-in-freak-crane-accident-in-haddonfield/


----------

